# Howdy from Houston



## nwalker (Jun 11, 2009)

Name is Nate, live in Houston TX, Married with Children and oh yea and a proud Christian.  I studied TKD back in the 80's (ATA) but quit and now at 34 got my kids started and I am back at it.  I just made yellow belt in May.  We go to an independent school which for the most part follows ITF.  Looking forward to hanging out and learning all I can.

Nate


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome Nate, may I ask who you are studing under or the name of the school. I know just about every TKD guy down there.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Nate. Howdy is exactly what I would expect someone from Houston to say. Enjoy!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Great to meet you.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Nate, welcome to MT


----------



## nwalker (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.



terryl965 said:


> Welcome Nate, may I ask who you are studing under or the name of the school. I know just about every TKD guy down there.


 
I study under Master Jason Cho of Cho's Taekwondo of Houston, located in NW Houston.  Do you know this school?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2009)

nwalker said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> I study under Master Jason Cho of Cho's Taekwondo of Houston, located in NW Houston. Do you know this school?


 
If you are talking about the one in Cooperfield and he has an instructor named Jeff Naron than yes I do


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello back from Austin.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nwalker (Jun 12, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> If you are talking about the one in Cooperfield and he has an instructor named Jeff Naron than yes I do



Yeap that is the one, if you don't mind me asking how do you know them?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2009)

nwalker said:


> Yeap that is the one, if you don't mind me asking how do you know them?


 
Master Giambi, the Lopez family man you are in the hotbed for TKD clubs. We all know each other so it is just one of those things. Stay in the Arts for forty plus years.


----------



## Changhfy (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nwalker (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes


----------

